# Blocked waste pipes



## goneoff (Oct 20, 2009)

I am new to owning a motorhome I have a Rapido 997M. the drain from the shower to the waste tank is blocked and emptying the hand basin in the bathroom is ridiculously slow. Question: can I use a strong chemical drain clearer to sort this out or could I do some damage in the process, or can someone suggest another method? Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd try something less aggressive first. If the kitchen drain part is working properly then the blockage in the shower area is likely to be hair rather than fat based. The Mr Muscle type drain unblockers tend to go for the fat-based gunge from ktichen drains.

Is there any way you could get underneath the van and remove the waste pipe and put a rod through it ?

Frist, perhaps, try flushing through with a solution of warm ( NOT hot) biological washing powder or liquid which will remove any fat.

G


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> I'd try something less aggressive first. If the kitchen drain part is working properly then the blockage in the shower area is likely to be hair rather than fat based. The Mr Muscle type drain unblockers tend to go for the fat-based gunge from ktichen drains.
> 
> Is there any way you could get underneath the van and remove the waste pipe and put a rod through it ?
> 
> ...


Dont rush it, leave it a few hours to do its stuff.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

There might be a trap under the sink like you have indoors may be worth a look. 
Could also be due to poor design. To test this try parking on slight slope.
Our Burstner is like this we have to have the right hand side slightly higher than the left side or it takes forever to empty, due to poor design.

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Id agree with Grizzly, try some hot ish soap powder or liquid, leave overnight and then use a hose to flush through. Seal the hose around the plug hole with a cloth and gradually turn it on. Your shower hose may be long enough to do this in the shower.

If this works drain your tank as much as possible by puting the front on ramps / park on a slope to get the valve at the lowest point. Put a load more washing up liquid into the tank and go for a drive to slosh it around and then drain and flush again.

Andy


----------



## Lunarvictim (Aug 15, 2009)

Try filling the waste tank to overflowing,partially fill sink/shower then use a sink plunger while the water is running away.Make sure all pipes are secure as the pressure could blow them off. The too and fro action of water in the pipes is usually enough to dislodge any obstruction.Regards Rob.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ours block from time to time. I use, in the order below: 

1. A kettle of water just off the boil. 

2. Detergent and warm water and leave for quite a while, then try 1. again. 

3. Mr. Muscle drain unblocker, leave it for a couple of hours and then try 1. again. 

4. Put all the plugs in a get helpers to hold them in place, pour some hot water down the offending drain and give it a go with an old fashioned sink plunger. 

5. Dismantle and clean. 


I also try to prevent letting debris into the drains, this is rather difficult as Mrs. Eb does not understand that these drains are not fitted with commercial kitchen type macerators and so flushes all the food waste etc. down them. Mind you she says I snore, 
Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I use my own brand of Mr Muscle! 

Get Mrs (or Mr) Goneoff to hold in place all the plugs except one and attack it with a sink plunger.

It works best if you half fill the basin or shower tray with water first - gives the plunger something to work on as water is incompressible. (Plunging on air is far less effective.)

(Haven't explained that very well, but I think you will get the picture.) :? 

It works for us . . . . far more often than should be necessary if the pipework was of a better material and design. 8O :roll: 

Dave


----------

